# Preseason GAME 1: Boston Celtics at Cleveland Cavaliers



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

Game on. Ready to see some actual hoops intead of just read and talk about it. 



> The rest of tonight's starting lineup will include *Pierce, Ricky Davis, Raef LaFrentz and, in the absence of the injured Al Jefferson, Mark Blount*.
> 
> Whoa. Mark Blount?
> 
> Last season's chronic underachiever has apparently had such a positive influence on training camp, Rivers once again considers him an important part of the mix.


It's just a pre-season lineup but it'll be interesting to see how it goes.


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

*Re: Finally...a game! (1st preseason)*

Again, Mark Blount can be a very important part of this team if he's really working at it.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: Finally...a game! (1st preseason)*


<table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"> <tbody><tr><td class="cBTopGrid" colspan="3">*2005-2006 CELTICS SCHEDULE

* </td> </tr><tr> <td class="cbSideGrid" nowrap="nowrap" width="0">







</td> <td style="background-color: rgb(255, 255, 255);" align="left" height="100%" valign="top" width="100%"><table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"> <tbody><tr> <td class="gScGNavBar" width="100%"> OCTOBER | NOVEMBER | DECEMBER | JANUARY | FEBRUARY | MARCH | APRIL | MAY | JUNE

</td></tr> <tr class="gScGTitle"></tr></tbody></table> <table class="gScGTable" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0"> <tbody><tr> </tr></tbody></table><table class="gScGTable" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0"> <tbody><tr> <td class="gScGHeader" width="60">* Oct*</td> <td class="gScGHeader" width="40">







</td> <td class="gScGHeader" width="165">*Opponent*</td> <td class="gScGHeader" width="75">*Time**</td> <td class="gScGHeader" width="100">*Local TV*</td> <td class="gScGHeader" width="90">*Venue*</td> </tr> <tr> <td colspan="2" class="gSGRowOdd"> Tue 11</td> <td class="gSGRowOdd"> <!-- REMOVE THIS CHOOSE BELOW LEAVE @ --> @ Cleveland Preseason 

</td> <td class="gSGRowOdd"> 7:30pm</td> <td class="gSGRowOdd"> FSNE </td> <td class="gSGRowOdd"> Mellon Arena</td> </tr></tbody></table></td></tr></tbody> </table>
Well, it's been a _long_ off-season. I'm ready for some basketball. Great way to start off the basketball season. A game against the revamped LeBron lead Cavaliers. Should be an interesting game. For some reason, LeBron always has a good game against the Celtics and we'll see how Pierce responds. We get to see how newly-acquired Dickau, Scalabrine, Gomes, and essentially Reed and West looks for basically the first time in a Celtics uniform.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

omg im suuuuuuuuuuuuped


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

For the record, game threads will start when the season starts.

I don't need a preseason.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

The season is starting already? WTF it feels like just yesterday the season ended....j/k, THANK GOD we're about to see some basketball...fill me in, I most likely may not make the game.


----------



## pokpok (Jul 26, 2005)

i hope i get to see gerald green on lebron... :biggrin:


----------



## KJay (Sep 22, 2002)

hopefully gg schools the backups.


----------



## TONYALLEN42 (Jan 24, 2005)

how many mins do u guys think Green will play?


----------



## pokpok (Jul 26, 2005)

TONYALLEN42 said:


> how many mins do u guys think Green will play?


15 mins!!!!


----------



## Rebounders_Rule! (Aug 18, 2005)

I just hope Blount is actually earning this start, rather than merely being showcased. 

Be that as it may I'm ready for some actual basketball, even if it is only the preseason variety.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Anyone else having a tought time trying to remember the rules of this sport?


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

I just re-bought the direct tv sports package...Bring the season on...


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: Finally...a game! (1st preseason)*

Cleveland beat Washington by twenty-two in their first preseason game.


----------



## pokpok (Jul 26, 2005)

bron not playing tonight...BOOOOO!!!

pectoral sprain....


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Pierce is looking very "smooth". He is using a lot of fakes, but most importantly, his jump shot has improved. He isn't getting as much arch as before, but his release has become quicker.

Delonte West started.


----------



## pokpok (Jul 26, 2005)

Premier said:


> Pierce is looking very "smooth". He is using a lot of fakes, but most importantly, his jump shot has improved. He isn't getting as much arch as before, but his release has become quicker.
> 
> Delonte West started.


yea...his shot does look better...

and he looks like the year when he was a rookie...with the short hair and he looks a bit slimmer...


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

The Celtics, once leading 4-2, went on a thirteen point run, but now the lead is down to seven, 20-13.

Thoughts:

Tommy Heinsohn is a homer and an idiot, but I still love him.

The Celtics are moving very well off the ball, but still are just looking to swing the ball across the arch for a jump shot save a couple plays.

Larry Hughes has been very good thus far, breaking down the Celtics' defense and getting in front of some passes and drawing fouls on fast-breaks.

Dan Dickau has a similar build to Marcus Banks.

Donyell Marshall was an excellent pickup by the Cavaliers. His three-point shooting is very dangerous to any team playing the zone.

More to come.


----------



## JBone4eva (Oct 31, 2002)

Thanks for the updates fellas.. I'm dyin over here on campus not bein able to see my c's.. ya'll are very appreciated.. :cheers:


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Well, _that_ was different.

Perkins, from the perimeter, lobs it to Ryan Gomes underneath the basket who goes to his left hand for the layup; misses, but gets the offensive rebound and ultimately gets fouled.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

I'm guessing I didn't miss much...I came into the house, turned on the TV and I see Veal. uke:

Then they said that Dickau just came in, I put two and two together and understood that West has started. Yay, Doc is picking it up where he left off last year.


PERK WITH A REBOUND. MOSTAH.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

JBone4eva said:


> Thanks for the updates fellas.. I'm dyin over here on campus not bein able to see my c's.. ya'll are very appreciated.. :cheers:


No problem. If needed, I could do some play-by-play.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Pierce looks in great shape. I mean phenomenal.

Reed just came in and almost made a steal, ah...I love this game.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Essentially, our first offensive look at Justin Reed.

He puts up an ill-advised mid-range jumper after trying to draw a foul via pump fake a la Paul Pierce. Perkins was called for a pushing foul.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

I'm also impressed with Perk's body, he looks much skinnier and doesn't run as automatic as he did in the past two years.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Justin Reed had a Tayshaun Prince on Reggie Miller block.

Amazing.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Dickau turns the ball over after simply attempting a dribble penetration.

Not a good sign.

Please put Marcus Banks into the game. Thanks in advance.


----------



## pokpok (Jul 26, 2005)

omg omg omg i wanna see gerald green!!!!!! :curse: :curse:


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Will someone please tell Brian Scalabrine that he cannot shoot a twenty-foot jumper.

Tommy: "He's a redhead"


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

That's what happenes when you have three white guys in at the same time.  (Airball, Borchardt, Dickau, Veal)


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Premier said:


> Will someone please tell Brian Scalabrine that he cannot shoot a twenty-foot jumper.
> 
> Tommy: "He's a redhead"


Why is Veal shooting every time he gets the ball? So much for understanding his role on the team.


----------



## pokpok (Jul 26, 2005)

ok....

please put banks and gerald green out here...


----------



## pokpok (Jul 26, 2005)

aquaitious said:


> Why is Veal shooting every time he gets the ball? So much for understanding his role on the team.


he thinks hes larry bird


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

The Celtics, once leading by 15, are now down by three.

Scalabrine is just an awful player who cannot do anything. I don't understand how some people dislike Walker's game yet they tolerate Scalabrine's.

The lineup of Dickau, Reed, Gomes, Scalabrine, and Borchardt just doesn't work, Doc.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

pokpok said:


> he thinks hes larry bird


Didn't Tommy say he's a red head?

Gary is talking. :clown:


----------



## pokpok (Jul 26, 2005)

this is ugly...

and where is gerald green?!?!?!?!?!?

aaaaahhhhhhhrrrhrhrggg!!


----------



## pokpok (Jul 26, 2005)

oh god Z totally lifted blount with that fake!!


great fast break by ricky and delonte!


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Not looking so good...

That strech of Dickau, Reed, Gomes, Scalabrine, and Borchardt just destroyed our momentum.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Premier said:


> Not looking so good...
> 
> That strech of Dickau, Reed, Gomes, Scalabrine, and Borchardt just destroyed our momentum.


I'm not so worried at how we do right now, I'm a bit worried that Doc just refuses to play Banks/Green/the highly praised Greene.


----------



## max powers (Aug 3, 2004)

I've been trying to pull up the Celtics box score on yahoo and get all zeroes, does this happen to anyone else?


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

Im still fienin for some Gerald...Other than that, good start...and last years Celts came out in the 2nd quarter....We got this one though...

Atleast we best win...I been talking **** to my girl all day about it :biggrin:


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Tommy: 

Nice job by Delonte, good hands by Blount.

lol.


Also before that, Raef made a great outlet pass to West, sure there where no options but was it really necessary from Delonte to dribble the ball in one spot until there was 10 seconds left on the clock?


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Paul Pierce is truly an amazing basketball player.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Premier said:


> Paul Pierce is truly an amazing basketball player.


The Cavs are being abused by Paul.

Blount looks good so far, I don't think he's fumbled a ball yet.


----------



## pokpok (Jul 26, 2005)

aquaitious said:


> I'm a bit worried that Doc just refuses to play Banks/Green/the highly praised Greene.


me too...

still not even a word about gerald green!!!

so much support to your 1st round 18th pick who was highly praised during the rookie draft...

WHATS THE DEAL BOYS?!?!


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

Cavs up by 12 right now, 1 min to play in the 3rd q. Dickau just got his layup stuffed. 

And if Scalabrine keeps shooting, I will end his life.


----------



## pokpok (Jul 26, 2005)

P-Dub34 said:


> And if Scalabrine keeps shooting, I will end his life.


 :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

Banks checking in for the first time two minutes into the fourth quarter, and immediately records a reaching in foul. From what I can gather, Celts are getting owned on the boards. 73-67, Cavs. And this guy needs to stop called Gomes "Go-mez".

Missed three ball, rebounded, kicked back out for another three, ball is stolen, taken in for a layup. 80-69, Cavs.

Banks racks up an offenive foul.

Listening to this is upsetting me.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

P-Dub34 said:


> Banks checking in for the first time two minutes into the fourth quarter, and immediately records a reaching in foul. From what I can gather, Celts are getting owned on the boards. 73-67, Cavs. And this guy needs to stop called Gomes "Go-mez".
> 
> Missed three ball, rebounded, kicked back out for another three, ball is stolen, taken in for a layup. 80-69, Cavs.
> 
> ...


With Banks on the floor all of the Cavs offense has been accidental. Their PG's can't do anything. I <3 Banks.


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

Banks with the theft and lay-in, Reed with a lay-in. You'll have to excuse me if I'm misconstruing the game, because I am listening to it on the radio. Cavs timeout.

EDIT: Banks sounds like he's raising hell. Gerald Green, Orien Greene in the game now.

81-75, Cavs.


----------



## pokpok (Jul 26, 2005)

i can sleep a happy man tonight!!!

Gerald Green is playing!!!


----------



## pokpok (Jul 26, 2005)

stupid veal with bad pass...made gerald green look stupid with an off balance shot :curse: :curse: :curse:


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

pokpok said:


> stupid veal with bad pass...made gerald green look stupid with an off balance shot :curse: :curse: :curse:


lol, Perkins with the first TOMMY POINT OF THE SEASON. GO Perkins.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Perkins deserved three tommy points for that play. He totally ripped the rebound away, but ended up commiting a foul (I think?).


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

Celts down by 6 with about 4 and a half mins. left. Where's Pierce?

Way to go Greene, foul Luke Jackson on a 3pter with two left on the shot clock...


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

You know it's sad when your scouting reports reads:

Energy guy

Intelligent player.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

why is brian scalabrine on this team?!!?!?!?! :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse:


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Perkins rejected the **** out of someone. YAY PERKINS.


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

Scalabrine fouls some guy who I've never heard as he dumps in the bucket.

This guy could possibly be Blount, v2.

Oh, and I almost forgot. Getting a freaking rebound would be okay by me.


----------



## pokpok (Jul 26, 2005)

what the air freethrow??


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Can we take Veal out? He looks lost out there, he's embarrasing himself.

Tommy:

Ah, what a great player by Perkins he gave it up to the better shooter in Veal.


*Veal shoots from the corner HITS THE OTHER SIDE OF THE GLASS UNDER THE BASKET*

Next possesion of Veal, he's going for a layup and the ball goes on the top of the shot clock.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

P-Dub34 said:


> Scalabrine fouls some guy who I've never heard as he dumps in the bucket.
> 
> This guy could possibly be Blount, v2.
> 
> Oh, and I almost forgot. Getting a freaking rebound would be okay by me.



Did you like that block out.


----------



## pokpok (Jul 26, 2005)

GG with the dunk!!!! :banana:


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Banks To Green.


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

> Did you like that block out.


Couldn't tell you. I'm listening to the game on NBA Audio.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Both teams played hard.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

P-Dub34 said:


> Couldn't tell you. I'm listening to the game on NBA Audio.



It was cool, Perkins blocks out his man, and Veal thinks it's time to go home, so Beng or some guy takes the ball easily and scores. It's was fun.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

aquaitious said:


> Can we take Veal out? He looks lost out there, he's embarrasing himself.
> 
> Tommy:
> 
> ...



:rotf: :rotf: :rotf: :rotf: :rotf: :rotf:


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Grady Little said:


> Both teams played hard.


Thanks coach.


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

It's official. I ****in hate Brian Scalabrine.

I used to really dislike him. Now it's actual hatred.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Tommy: "It's been a long time since I've had a love affair, but Justin Reed..."


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

I hope Doc Rivers is listening to Tommy Heinsohn about Marcus Banks right now.

"He's a defensive weapon."


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

Marcus Banks is such a lesbian


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

Why didn't he get any PT until the 4th Q?


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

*Doc Rivers*, Delonte West, Dan Dickau...

To name a few.


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

Marcus seemed effective when he was in there, from what I could gather from the radio broadcast.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

P-Dub34 said:


> Marcus seemed effective when he was in there, from what I could gather from the radio broadcast.


He was, because he doesn't just stand around at the 3 point line and dribble the ball. He moves it around and occasionally breaks through and sets a guy up, like for example what he did for Green. And he'll get his one rip per game which can potentially be a four point turnaround.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Marcus Banks was the most effecive point guard in todays game.

Dicaku did have that great pass to Pierce though, for the reverse layup.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Premier said:


> Marcus Banks was the most effecive point guard in todays game.
> 
> Dicaku did have that great pass to Pierce though, for the reverse layup.



Banks must see minutes this year, because West and Dickau seemed very similar in their games tonight, except that Dickau has shown he can actually pass further than to that guy that's standing four feet besides him.


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

Pierce had quite the game, I see. 18/7 on 7-11 shooting. How did he look? Ricky? Blount? Borchardt? Can anybody give me a player-by-player breakdown on how they did tonight?


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Pierce was amazing.

Mark Blount was pretty good. He needs to rebound more, though.

Borchardt, well, was Curtis Borchardt.


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

What about West, Dickau, and other guys who saw significant PT? Perk?


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Does anyone know how many pts, Gerald Green had??


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

Two, if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

its gonna be a looooooooooooooong 5 yrs with scalabrine on this team


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Pierce looked great out there, he looked in great condition and it looks like he worked out over the summer. He looked to hog a bit at times, but it wasn't the usual hog where he loses the ball and they get a fast break, he was simply amazing all game, all around.

Blount looked much better than the Blount we saw last year. He was moving very well, his jumper didn't go down but he had a sweet fadeaway over Big Z. Z was shaking his head after it.

Borchardt wasn't anything special.

Raef looked allright, the only play I remember is him trying to block out Z and Z just tipping it in as Jefferson was doing back in high school.

Dickau looked ok, nothing great, he may have been a bit nervous. He's a good passer, and has a good shot, even though you didn't see much of it.

West was his old self, safe and simple. He did have some very good hustle plays going after loose balls and rebounds. He did a great job doing the dirty work, even when big men gave up on rebounds he was fighting vs the Cavs.

Perkins looked very good. He was doing great on blitzing, I don't think he even picked up a foul while blitzing the other team's point guard, and was quick to go back to the guy he is supposed to be guarding. He had some good plays on defense, a great block, and contesting every shot that went up. Not to mention that he's pushing guys all around, I can see him getting in a lot of people's heads (like he did to Eddy Curry last year, Curry was killing the C's, Perk came in calmed him down, blocked shots and the guy got angry, which led to a Perk ejection...go figure). This guy doesn't give up on rebounds and always tips the ball keeping it alive for at least another second. He lead the game in rebounds with nine, and didn't play that very much either.

Veal looked lost, I hope it was him just being nervous, because he didn't exactly know when/where to rotate on defense, and every time he touched the ball on offense he looked to shoot it. I think he's just trying to do too much now, and just wants to fit in.

Green, this man was lost out there when he first came in, he was just standing around on defense, he lost his man a lot and was just plain scared/nervous being out there. He'll be good, you should have seen the dunk. Banks passed it to him and as soon as he cought the ball he was already in the air leaping over another guy. Very quick.

Gomes I think was also good, he made some nice cuts in the post and got himself free a couple of times. He lives under the basket. Reed too, he was great on defense. The second he got in he almost got a steal, and continuesly slapped the ball out of people's hands. Even on breakaway's he doesn't give up and try's to block a guy from behind.

Ricky didn't do much offensively but has done a good job on Larry Hughes. I don't think Ricky even shot the ball more than five times, but he had this one shot inside the post where he got his guy to back up, jumped up, stood in the air for about three seconds and then shot. It was smooth.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> its gonna be a looooooooooooooong 5 yrs with scalabrine on this team


Let's give him a chance, I think I've made fun of him good for all of us tonight. (But honesly, how in the world do you hit it off the glass from the side and ON THE OTHER SIDE of the basket?)

The guy just looked nervous out there, trying to show he's worth the money and trying to make an impact.

10 minutes max is what I give him, can't wait till Big Al is back.


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

Thanks for taking the time to type that, Aqua. For those of us who live out of region, it was appreciated, I'm sure.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

P-Dub34 said:


> Thanks for taking the time to type that, Aqua. For those of us who live out of region, it was appreciated, I'm sure.


No problem, even though we lost there was a lot of positives...most of the things were.


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

Premier said:


> Tommy: "It's been a long time since I've had a love affair, but Justin Reed..."


...If I can get Tommy Heinsohn to yell "JUSTIN REED BABY!!!!" every time he does anything, it would be truly amazing.

I need to write a letter.


----------



## cgcatsfan (Jun 10, 2005)

Thanks for all the commmentary and insight, I couldn't get the game. 
I think we need a time to gel, but we may do a little better than expected. 
About half of this team hasn't played together before this season. 

Let me make one bitter Taylor Coppenrath homer comment and I'll shut up. 
For what we paid for Scalabrine, we could have kept Coppenrath and still had much money for a better free agent. I really, really hope he proves me wrong........my boy is playing in Greece.


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

Just saw the box -

What the HELL is Scalabrine doing taking the same amount of shots as Pierce? In six less minutes no less. He sure appears to know his role thus far...

Looks like Blount showed some signs of life - 4-8, got to the stripe, snagged a few o. boards. Good sign. Perk was all over the boards - doesn't appear to know how to play offense yet.


----------



## Attila (Jul 23, 2003)

Dwyane Wade said:


> Does anyone know how many pts, Gerald Green had??


Here's the box score:

Box Score


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

P-Dub34 said:


> Just saw the box -
> 
> What the HELL is Scalabrine doing taking the same amount of shots as Pierce? In six less minutes no less. He sure appears to know his role thus far...
> 
> Looks like Blount showed some signs of life - 4-8, got to the stripe, snagged a few o. boards. Good sign. Perk was all over the boards - doesn't appear to know how to play offense yet.


Perk actually had a couple of wide open looks, he just didn't take them and moved the ball around.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Kendrick Perkins is a pretty decent post feeder. His lob pass to Ryan Gomes was perfectly executed.


----------

